# Gold Refining Book (Online Calculator) - Windows Application



## Tzoax (Nov 19, 2016)

This is my newest application for calculating, storing values and making easier to predict estimate value of mostly all of the computer gold bearing material. IC chips, Fingers, Pins and ceramics - all in 3 classes - low, mid and high yield - 12 fields/textboxes for input. Simply enter the estimated gold value per kg of material you have and weight of your material inside of appropriate textboxes and the application will calculate total amount of gold and current value in selected currency.




Download link (full application installer with prerequisites):
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0cithudb05tn9bk/Gold_Refining_Book_Classic.rar

Download link (just application installer):
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vk7v2d71i6vws2z/Gold_Refining_Book_Classic.msi


----------



## Tzoax (Nov 23, 2016)

This is a new skin for application added to the next version. All comments for improvement are welcome.


Download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/a955uwb2dxlip85/Gold_Refining_Book_V2.msi

Youtube link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gzqhb6FNklc


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 15, 2016)

This is a new update for application that contains all of the prerequisites.



System requirements:

- Microsoft .NET Framework 4.0
- Internet Explorer 11 or later (32 or 64-bit)
=================================================

1. Unpack archive GRB V3
2. Install .NET Framework 4.0 (dotNetFx40_Full_x86_x64)
3. Install Internet Explorer 11 (IE11-Windows6.1-x86-en-us for 32-bit version or IE11-Windows6.1-x64-en-us for 64-bit version)
4. run keys.reg file
5. install application


----------



## gaurav_347 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you also make this app for mac users? That would be awesome!


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 15, 2016)

gaurav_347 said:


> Can you also make this app for mac users? That would be awesome!


 

Thank you for idea. Yes, that would be awesome. Maybe one day I will. If app becomes popular i would make it for all platforms - Linux, Mac, Android, Windows Phone xx etc.

But it is not finished yet, i just started developing this app, i have many ideas for improvement and upgrade. For example adding Hokes book to the app, adding notebook about chemical processes used and maybe chemistry calculator, or maybe info bar about new topics in GRF website.

If you have any good idea for app improvement please let me know.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 15, 2016)

Tzoax said:


> But it is not finished yet, i just started developing this app, i have many ideas for improvement and upgrade. For example adding Hokes book to the app.


Since you mentioned the great lady's book, and I spent a fair amount of time cleaning it up and writing the introduction, I grant you full permission to use "my" version of it, including the introduction if you so choose.

If you decide to use it, and if I can be of any help in the process, feel free to ask.

Dave


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 15, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Tzoax said:
> 
> 
> > But it is not finished yet, i just started developing this app, i have many ideas for improvement and upgrade. For example adding Hokes book to the app.
> ...



Thank you Dave! You did a great job by making PDF version of a Hoke's book, with great introduction. It is exactly what I need for application. Thanks to you now is possible to manage any kind of text editing/searching/printing/marking etc. of the book.
I will start working on that from tommorow, i will send you a picture of how i imagined the book reader will look like and what options it will have.

Thank you again.

Alexander


----------



## kurtak (Dec 16, 2016)

Very cool Alexander 8) :!: :!: :!: :G 

Kurt


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 17, 2016)

kurtak said:


> Very cool Alexander 8) :!: :!: :!: :G
> 
> Kurt



Thank you Kurt!

I started to make 2 versions of Hoke's book, one like regular PDF reader style and one with my own theme, in first case users could search and copy text, and in other users could underline and highlight text by drawing (It will be saved), including eraser.


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 19, 2016)

This is a next version of application that includes:

1. Thanks to Dave (FrugalRefiner) i added PDF version of Hoke's book to the application. (you must have PDF Reader to view it).

2. I added sample design of Hoke's book. If members find it is interesting and readable i will continue to work on that.

3. I added maximize, resize and minimize buttons.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 19, 2016)

Very awesome of you Tzoax!


----------



## Tzoax (Dec 20, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Very awesome of you Tzoax!



Thank you Topher!

I have idea for upgrading this one or making new project described here:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=24949

Please let me know what do you think about it.

Alexander


----------

